# Whats your reponse?



## MoonlitSunset (May 28, 2021)

Mod Manual doesn't quite get pallet stacking. Can I get a trainer over here please?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2021)

Just a normal truck unload weekend with call offs.


----------



## ItChecksOut (May 29, 2021)

Looks like a typical bulk location to me.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 29, 2021)

This is what happens when you let "non-certified" TMs use power equipment!


----------



## Dream Baby (May 29, 2021)

I have an OPU that I will have to INF if I don't find the item in one of those boxes!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 29, 2021)

iTs PhOtOsHoPeD


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 29, 2021)

It was day shift.


----------



## Hal (May 30, 2021)

With hand over my eyes I'd say, "you see it you own it."


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 3, 2021)

Just another earthquake?  Didn'tcha feel it too, Bossman, Bosslady, Bossperson, Bosspeoples?

I may be in the minority here and although I do  prefer having a single reach-truck-like sideshift all in one joystick on the new RCs, the fact that the new RC  operator's area is more open means just a tighter sqeeeze  on an overall wider machine in what is already very jacked up bulk locations.  For that reason I still prefer the narrow RCs.

Bossthem?
Bossus? 
BossToo much? 
 I digress.


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 21, 2021)

That’s what you get with the new hiring practices, and new hire incentives that allow anyone without a felony the promise of  two grand for lasting 3 months In a job they aren’t equipped to handle. Probably didn’t report it either, just left someone else on the next shift to clean up the mess.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jun 24, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> That’s what you get with the new hiring practices, and new hire incentives that allow anyone without a felony the promise of  two grand for lasting 3 months In a job they aren’t equipped to handle. Probably didn’t report it either, just left someone else on the next shift to clean up the mess.


Anyone without a felony?

All we get is felons and child rapists


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jun 25, 2021)

I just clocked in. I have no idea.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 26, 2021)

Well good luck with that I quit.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2021)

"Oopsie!"


----------

